# Importing/exporting embryos between the Ukraine and the US



## Jbasil (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of exporting embryos from the Ukraine and into the U.S.? Does anyone know if it's even possible?

Any info would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello

as I know Ukrainian law does not allows exporting embryos to an other country.


----------



## ivf24 (Apr 27, 2015)

The US does not allow this as we had embryos in Ireland.  We were advised had to use ivf clinic in US


----------

